# Labidochromis sp. 'Hongi'



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

That is quite the fish! You are doing great with the new camera :thumb:


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

That orange trim is impressive!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. He can look even more impressive, I swear. He won't sit still, even with the filtration off. He's like a 2 year old child.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow great photo...I'm jealous...I have a Canon powershot SX50 and still having trouble using it. Even had a guy whose a experienced photographer look at it when I asked I want closer shots/zoom etc and he said you should get right up to the glass and take the picture.?? Really?? 
Whats your secret ?? I'm to lazy to read the manual :lol: right now have set at Tv and forgot what speed but how do you get the background black shot without reflection??

Anyway keep those pics going... 

Suzi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks.

If I were any closer when I take the pictures I'd be in the tank.

I have no secret as I'm not sure what I'm doing. The pic above was the only really nice one out of about 30 shots. I just got the camera this week and have used it 3 times.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I were any closer when I take the pictures I'd be in the tank.
> 
> I have no secret as I'm not sure what I'm doing. The pic above was the only really nice one out of about 30 shots. I just got the camera this week and have used it 3 times.


lol, I thought U "were" in the tank iggy! what a dang gorgeous fish that Hongi is. How long u had him? is he in your 125?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I got him in April or May of this year, I think. He's in a 180 gallon.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A few more of this dude...


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

postage paid,pre filtered water bag supplied,heat blanket,air stone,in a smash proof box, if,,,,,,, I give you my address and you ship him here?? 

LOL ,just kidn. Love him Iggy


----------



## llee37 (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> postage paid,pre filtered water bag supplied,heat blanket,air stone,in a smash proof box, if,,,,,,, I give you my address and you ship him here??
> 
> LOL ,just kidn. Love him Iggy


I bought him for $6!


----------



## letsgoflyers6387 (Jul 19, 2010)

Exceptional looking fish!


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice Iggy.. I had a group of these yrs ago. One of the LFS here always has these in stock with yellow,red and orange variants to them. I always debate on adding a group to one of my tanks but they tend to bully my Cynos.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I got him in April or May of this year, I think. He's in a 180 gallon.


sorry Iggy,I forgot you upgraded to that 180.

fyi promoe .nice avatar. Mr iggy had 1 similar not to long ago, but of a different specie, But darn close in size lol.. :fish:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

promoe said:


> Very nice Iggy.. I had a group of these yrs ago. One of the LFS here always has these in stock with yellow,red and orange variants to them. I always debate on adding a group to one of my tanks but they tend to bully my Cynos.


Thanks. Yea he's a real jerk, no doubt. The females always have bite marks along their flanks. But they don't like each other either...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

letsgoflyers6387 said:


> Exceptional looking fish!


Glad you like him!


----------



## TwiztidUnreal (Mar 18, 2013)

wish mine looked like that... mine are dark deep brown/rust colored... one lightens up to a blue every once in a while, but most of the time dark colored


----------



## TwiztidUnreal (Mar 18, 2013)

wish mine looked like that... mine are dark deep brown/rust colored... one lightens up to a blue every once in a while, but most of the time dark colored


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

TwiztidUnreal said:


> wish mine looked like that... mine are dark deep brown/rust colored... one lightens up to a blue every once in a while, but most of the time dark colored


hahahaha , but Mr Iggy is sporting a fancy new camera too,lol. Prolly has some fancy electronic color enhancing circuitry built in to reproduce stunning pictures of a pure gray fish that we believe to be some 'hongi' or something?? :drooling: 
Ha..Am I right Iggy?? is it just a little neon tetra that your fooling us with camera technology??


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

TwiztidUnreal said:


> wish mine looked like that... mine are dark deep brown/rust colored... one lightens up to a blue every once in a while, but most of the time dark colored


Depending on size, you may have only females. My girls can get almost white when they get in a mixup.

It also depends on what other species you're keeping them with.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> hahahaha , but Mr Iggy is sporting a fancy new camera too,lol. Prolly has some fancy electronic color enhancing circuitry built in to reproduce stunning pictures of a pure gray fish that we believe to be some 'hongi' or something??
> Ha..Am I right Iggy?? is it just a little neon tetra that your fooling us with camera technology??


Ha! My strong suit is not technology. My brother calls me caveman.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thats tooo funny Iggy. thaanks for the Pics and the Laughs.. :dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I had been skeptical of this fish being a female, as it occasionally showed brilliant coloration and would stand up to the male L. Hongi and other male species. A couple days ago it looked like it was showing an ovipositor. Then last night I couldn't find the male. I found him in his 'cave' with the 'not for sure' female. It's built into the tank background, and quite dark, but I could see what was happening. Spawning! Sweet =D> The conditions would have made for poor photos. When I got home from work I saw her in a tussle with one of the other female L. Hongi, so I snapped about 40 shots and got some good ones. Now she does not always display this coloration, but when she does.... Prepare to :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

IMG_0905 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0895 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0882 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0872 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0894 by Adam James K, on Flickr

And just so you guys don't think I'm pulling your leg, here's a blurry shot of her with the male in the background...

IMG_0870 by Adam James K, on Flickr

I think I may have to strip these eggs. Hope she holds for a week or so....


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

These are beautiful pictures. Looks like you're a natural with the camera. How do you get them to hold still anyway??


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Man! Those fry are going to be beautiful fry! Nice fish and pics Iggy.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

psari said:


> These are beautiful pictures. Looks like you're a natural with the camera. How do you get them to hold still anyway??


Thanks. I'm using a pretty good camera, so the fish are definitely not staying still!

Thanks Michael.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice! I have one female msobo that I couldn't figure out for the longest time. She acted very "male-like" in that she claimed a territory and dug out a pit. She would even shake at and chase the other females around (and the male too occasionally). I even wondered if I would have to remove her (thought maybe was male at the time), but as they matured she was the first female to hold and produces beautiful fry. Now that she's been spawning for a few months, she has calmed down quite a bit, but she's still the most brilliant yellow/orange of all my fish. Now she's one of my favorites, I'm very glad I didn't remove her!


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice fish. Are these the SRT? Why so many color variations in this collection point? Are some line bred?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

scully said:


> Very nice fish. Are these the SRT? Why so many color variations in this collection point? Are some line bred?


Thanks. As far as I know, SRT is used when describing L. Hongi that have a lot of orange/orange red to the head and breast. I've seen ones advertised as SRT that do not display much orange at all. The local breeder I got these from just sells them as L. Hongi. People who have bought his fish and reproduce them sell them as SRT. Then there's the Swedish Hongi that show an incredible amount of color. Buyer beware with these, imo. Quite a few people on aquabid selling these, claiming Sweden Hongi.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful fish! I have wanted some of these for a long time. IF you want to sell some, let me know


----------

